# Questions from a newcomer to TB



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

So basically i have one question really. and so far i haven't found any reading material to answer so hopefully someone is still active enough to answer it.

Im currently on Liquid Thunderbread, the AOSP Rom but in all honesty i want to try Skyraider Zeus when i had the DINC i was a huge fan but it says it is based on 2.11.605.5 Which to my understanding is the build. But prior to rooting my phone i was already on the most recent .19 build or whatever it is.

My question is this, if i flash the rom will i face problems, if so what kind. Is it best for me to RUU back to 605.5 and then re root and flash the rom. Any help would be greatly appreciated Thank you.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

No problems ... And you don't need to RUU if you are already rooted..19 just added stuff that was already fixed in skyraider and any of the Bamf roms.

Just remember to wipe ... Cache,data, system otherwise there will be problems.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

mobitote said:


> No problems ... And you don't need to RUU if you are already rooted..19 just added stuff that was already fixed in skyraider and any of the Bamf roms.
> 
> Just remember to wipe ... Cache,data, system otherwise there will be problems.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


that's not entirely true. .19 has fixes that the other older roms don't have.

To the op you will be fine flashing skyraider. Just follow the instructions and you'll be good to go.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

THANK YOU to both of you i just wasn't sure if not being on the proper build would cause issues.

My recent experience with motorola and samsung have reminded me why i should stick with HTC haha Thanks again


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

flash thundershed. you won't regret it!

i've always been more of an aosp guy, though.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

No try a theory rom. 

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

bukowski said:


> flash thundershed. you won't regret it!
> 
> i've always been more of an aosp guy, though.


+1 for aosp. Mine was starting to give me the weirdest issues with thundershed sometimes so I'm back on ProTekk's 12/6 release along with imo's kernel oc'd to 1.4.

Swyped from my Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I keep reading a lot of weird issues with thundershed. Why it keeps me off of it.

Sent from my COR3SOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

okay next question. How far back into builds can i go?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

As long as it's not a froyo build you are good to go.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

excellent....


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I keep reading a lot of weird issues with thundershed. Why it keeps me off of it.
> 
> Sent from my COR3SOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


The main issue I had was occasional problems with the screen recognizing touch. I'd be trying to type something while plugged in and I couldn't go more than about 1 character a second. I tried another ROM and didn't have the issue. I flashed my backup and the issue was back so I grabbed ProTekk's last release which was always 100% stable for me and have been happily running without issues since*. One other thing is that I would always rather have adw instead of go launcher.

*: vibrate only occasionally works now but I believe its a hardware issue instead of software because when it isn't working if I reboot, I don't get the quick buzz right before the splash screen.

Swyped from my Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's weird I have never had a single problem with Thundershed (at least not that I have found) I personally think its the closest to perfect ROM on my phone...I have noticed as stated in the above post that every once in a while when I am texting it won't let me select a certain character or I have to press a bit harder, but I have noticed that on many different ROMs


----------

